# HP Pavilion dv5000 laptop USB ports failure



## walt55555 (May 7, 2008)

Hello guys,
The USB ports on my laptop do not work any longer. When I plug in my microsoft wireless mouse it says device not recognized. (also light on dongle does not come on anymore). when I plug in other USB things like my 2.0 gig travel drive my computer freezes up. I think this is a hardware issue but did not see a USB forum in the hardware side. If it is a hardware issue is it hard to replace. I have never worked on a laptop, but have good experience with PCs. I have built a couple. I suspect that the power going to the USB port is no longer working. I checked the power management in the Hardware properties. I checked the do not turn off to save power box.
Thanks in advance, Waltray:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

in the device manager click on view at the top and in the dropdown
show hidden devices
then uninstall all listed usb items
turn the computer off
unplug usb plugs
reboot twice
replug in the usb plugs


----------



## walt55555 (May 7, 2008)

Thank you for such a fast reply. I tried your advice but I still have the same problem. I am pretty sure that the power supply going to the USB port is not working. The dongle does not light up like it use to. Any further assistance or advice would be greatly appreciated.
Walt


----------



## walt55555 (May 7, 2008)

I tried plugging my printer into one of the USB ports and my computer froze, had to reboot.


----------

